# Mobile Games



## piske (Aug 30, 2017)

Recently I've been into playing mobile games. I am currently playing LINE Tsum Tsum, Pokemon Go, Moomin Valley, Sumikko Gurashi and 10B Husbands. I've also played Monument Valley and enjoyed that as well.

What do you like play? What would you recommend?


----------



## Bowie (Aug 30, 2017)

I don't play a lot of mobile games, to be honest.


----------



## YunaMoon (Aug 30, 2017)

I barely play mobile games. When I have time for gaming it's just on my 3ds.


----------



## KingofHearts (Aug 30, 2017)

For mobile I play Tales of Link which is pretty great for a mobile game and Super Mario Run.


----------



## Thunder (Aug 31, 2017)

Fire Emblem Heroes is the only game I play consistently atm. Used to be really into a couple of those kairosoft sims, though.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 1, 2017)

Fire Emblem Heroes, Plants vs. Zombies Heroes, Miitomo.

Pretty much only those I play. If you want to add me anywhere, hmu.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Sep 1, 2017)

nah, mobile games arent my cup of tea. they're all the same except for some.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 1, 2017)

I've been playing a lot of Star Wars: Galaxy of Heroes, Star Wars: Force Arena, Pokemon Go, and Fire Emblem Heroes. Monument Valley was a lot of fun and I'm looking forward to the second game.  Also need to start Lady Layton.


----------



## dedenne (Sep 1, 2017)

Aaah
Monument Valley


Yes


----------



## 50m4ra (Sep 1, 2017)

Sheila said:


> Fire Emblem Heroes Miitomo.
> 
> Pretty much only those I play. If you want to add me anywhere, hmu.



I play both fe heroes and miitomo! We could add each other! 

Also I play tap tap fish and hearthstone but not much hs because of how much it's pay to win which makes it hard for me to play 
I'll also play that ac mobile game when it arrives!


----------



## Nightstar (Sep 1, 2017)

I used to be addicted to Pokemon Shuffle but the levels started getting absurdly hard and it stopped being fun. It was very obvious they wanted me to buy things with real money and I refuse to do that on apps. Now I'm hopelessly addicted to Sailor Moon Drops and need to stop x_x

I have a friend who spent over $300 on mobile games. On more than one occasion. She had to delete the games and go cold turkey so she wouldn't keep doing it.


----------



## Hamusuta (Sep 2, 2017)

recently i've been playing grindr a lot


----------



## Noir (Sep 2, 2017)

Between games, I tend to go to Magikarp Jump, Kingdom Hearts Union Cross, Politicats.. It depends, since storage isn't infinite, haha. I do love games like Tap Tap Fish Abyssirium, Unison League, Choices. They are all great games. c:


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Sep 3, 2017)

velvete said:


> Recently I've been into playing mobile games. I am currently playing LINE Tsum Tsum, Pokemon Go, Moomin Valley, Sumikko Gurashi and 10B Husbands. I've also played Monument Valley and enjoyed that as well.
> 
> What do you like play? What would you recommend?



I've looked for Sumikko Gurashi a while ago after seeing it on their facebook, but couldn't find it in the playstore, it is exclusive to Apple, or only available in some regions?


----------



## Mash (Sep 3, 2017)

I used to play My Singing Monsters a lot and Disney Magical Worlds, but now I don't for some reason, probably because it took too much space on my phone, but I just lost interest too.  The only game I really still DO play is Pokemon Go, and even that is kind of rare.


----------



## piske (Sep 3, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I've looked for Sumikko Gurashi a while ago after seeing it on their facebook, but couldn't find it in the playstore, it is exclusive to Apple, or only available in some regions?



Hmm, i'm not sure! Let me do some research!


----------



## brutalitea (Sep 3, 2017)

Contest of Champions
Injustice 2
Fire Emblem Heroes
Miitomo
Magikarp Jump
Shades

are most of the ones I play.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Sep 4, 2017)

velvete said:


> Hmm, i'm not sure! Let me do some research!



Totally found it today! It's really fun and I love San-X stuff so it's like a double whammy!


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Sep 4, 2017)

I used to play Angry Birds and Skylanders: Lost Islands. Sadly, I was forced to remove them in order to make room for updates.


----------



## N e s s (Sep 4, 2017)

Mystic Messenger
Last Day on Earth - Survival
Sonic 1 iOS
Sonic CD
Neko Atsume

Those are the ones I play. I used to be into Clash Royale but I got kinda sick of it


----------



## teto (Sep 4, 2017)

I mostly play Mystic Messenger and The Sims Freeplay on top of some other useless clicker games.

I use Quidd a lot but it's more trading than gaming so it doesn't really count I guess.


----------



## MayumiRose (Sep 10, 2017)

I play Final Fantasy Brave Exvius every day!


----------



## dizzy bone (Sep 10, 2017)

For mobile games I only have those running type ones, like temple run. But I deleted it a while ago. I only play mobile games when I'm on the go and waiting for something/bored. My go to game is Must Deliver, it's a zombie run game where you avoid zombies and kill em with your character's super moves. Super fun (Y) On the iPad tho I'm playing Secret of Mana


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Sep 10, 2017)

i really loved abyssrium/tap tap fish but got bored of it, I might download it again just so I can enjoy it with my VR, that was my fave part.


----------



## piske (Sep 12, 2017)

I'm officially obsessed with the Moomin valley game; it's so quaint and peaceful. And I love the Moomin-style artwork.


----------



## Joy (Sep 12, 2017)

Ah is Episode considered a game...?


----------



## Oblivia (Sep 12, 2017)

Oh gosh, I play Monster Legends like a fiend. I currently lead a top 200 team and we live battle against other teams every 48 hours, which is super intense and a ton of fun. I didn't realize mobile games were so immersive and intense prior to getting swallowed up in this one.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Sep 18, 2017)

super mario run
fire emblem heroes
skullgirls mobile

i think thats about it


----------



## Starscream (Sep 19, 2017)

i play horse haven: world adventures every day!! you get to raise/breed horses, and they also have fantasy breeds. i've also invested actual irl money on it because i'm a trash can so i literally consider that a reason to HAVE to keep playing.
other than that, i occasionally just download a mobile game just to see what it's like. dragon city, or whatever it's called, was fun but it just got too hard to progress (what i wouldn't give for a good dragon game, mobile or not). 
i was balling pretty hard in magikarp jump and i occasionally will go back to it, but nothing beats my dedication to horse haven. LOL


----------



## Goyoku (Sep 19, 2017)

Occasionally Hearthstone but not anymore, because I kinda lost interest in it. I was in it for the lore and it was what got me into reading WoW lore, I find it so highly developed and interesting. I played FEH since launch for about... 3 months? Then I stopped because I was satisfied with where I was - I got the husbando Takumi, goal achieved. Achievement unlocked, until they release beachwear Takumi I ain't coming back.

I'm waiting for a better time to start playing Mystic Messenger, V's route. I've finished everyone else's route and all I need to do is just collect the CGs from the bad routes but I can't bring myself to force my character to fail. ><

And Love Nikki. I hate that cursed dress-up game but I'm addicted to it right now ; ;. The designs are so pretty.


----------



## Ackee (Sep 19, 2017)

recently i've been playing ensemble stars, and every now and then i'll still check up on neko atsume. other than that, however, i don't really play a lot of mobile games.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Sep 19, 2017)

Recently, ive been in strategy games....

The games I USUALLY play are...

Clash Royale
Clash of clans
Balloon Tower defense battles (BTD Battles for short)
Roblox, Pokemon Brick Bronze (I bit embarrassing, but its super fun!)

Thats really about it ;-;


----------



## Maude (Sep 20, 2017)

I play pocket frogs and chichens. I mostly like collecting games.


----------



## magicaldonkey (Sep 20, 2017)

Plant vs zombies 2 and sometimes clash of clans/clash royale. would recommend blackbox - it?s a must.


----------



## Maude (Sep 21, 2017)

I forgot to add Kleptocats, it's one I recently started and so cute. Not really a fast or active game you just send your cat out to nab you items wait for 20-30 minutes then send it out again, but you can collect lots of cats and items.


----------



## AWESOMEGAMER (Sep 22, 2017)

This is usually what I'm up to

*PAID ONLY*
Joy Bits Doodle Games- I own all of them I currently on Doodle God, I finished Doodle Farm first.

Bio Inc- Gosh I love this game I need more stars
Plage and or Pandemic -They are kind of the same sort of but Plague gives you way more options I had to do that Ape one twice :-(

Toca Boca Life City & Town -I just like these 

Osmos - Cool
Infectinor-Yeahhhhhhhh

Card Shark -Relaxing
Tetris- mmmmmmm
Zuma- Arrrrrrrhhhgggh
Bejeweled- I seriously want to know who thought the spider and the butterfly was funny (><) 
Phase 10 Masters- I just love putting the stomp on the computer
Stair Dismount- what's not to like
Ummmmm I have a lot if paid apps
*Terraria & Minecraft*- I usually just go here and fart around so I don't mess up my real games (WiiU &3ds) I just do things not to care especially terraria get killed, trap monsters in side buildings, see how many times I can kill the guid ya kniw that sort of suff  that I would NEVER DO in my regular games
Get kilked my creapers just not care


----------



## Hyoon (Sep 23, 2017)

I used to be really into app games. I played:

- Line Play
- Neko Atsume (very simple yet so cute I was so addicted omg)
- Notice Me Senpai (same concept as Neko Atsume but with cute boys LOL)
- Mystic Messenger (I was so into this game I woke up at 3am just to catch the conversations...... I never did finish it though cause I couldn't decide what guys I wanted.. .. . lol. I really should finish as I've heard great things)
- Various other otome games but I generally dislike them as so many requires you to pay to finish the story :c 
- Voez (a rhythm games with nice graphics that was also pretty addictive)
- Sid Story (basically a card collecting game that was really fun for some reason and I was super addicted to this one as well. The art for the cards were super pretty)
- Animal Boyfriend (lmao this is exactly what it sounds like.........) 
- Sims Freeplay (fun at first but gets super frustrating and kinda limiting as well)
- The typical Candy Crush/Fruit Ninja/Temple Run/Plant vs. Zombies

There are probably more that I'm forgetting tbh...


----------



## goro (Sep 24, 2017)

doodle jump is my go to "i'm in advisory class and and nobody's online" game


----------



## hestu (Sep 25, 2017)

I love playing 1010!, color switch, Make7!, Flow, and word cookies. They're all pretty old but I haven't found anything new that I like lol.


----------



## Samiha (Sep 28, 2017)

I play Love Live! School Idol Festival, BanG Dream! Girls Band Party and Project Tokyo Dolls! The first two are rhythm games while PTD is more action/fighting but they all have a gacha system and involve idols/singers so if you're a fan of any one of them, I'd definitely recommend the other two!


----------



## mitfy (Oct 1, 2017)

Deemo!! It's my favorite mobile game. I recommend it to anyone who loves music, art, or heartwarming/breaking stories. It's beautiful.

And it's coming to the switch!? I'm super excited for that. Now if only I had a switch...


----------



## Joy (Oct 1, 2017)

Hoped on the Fire Emblem Heroes train now I don't know how to get off.


----------

